# Specialty cardiology, subspecialty electrophysiology



## sondra hayden (Mar 20, 2012)

We have a physician that just became board certified in the new specialty electrophysiology and sports medicine. His primary specialty is cardiology. If he sees a patient that is established in the cardiology group, would providing an electrophysiology service be considered new or established? Thanks for your help.


----------



## amneske (Apr 17, 2012)

If he has never seen the EP dr before, then he would be a NEW patient to the Ep dr but established with the regular cadiologist


----------



## peeya (Apr 19, 2012)

cartaa said:


> If he has never seen the EP dr before, then he would be a NEW patient to the Ep dr but established with the regular cadiologist



Can it be on the same day?


----------



## deeva456 (May 10, 2012)

I was looking for another subject and came across your question.  If the doctor is now board certified as EP and is accepting referrals from the other cardiologists in his group to see their established patients, he can bill as new patients; however, he must be credentialed with Medicare as an electrophysiologist.  As of 7/5/11, EP is considered a separate specialty apart from Cardiology.  The physician will have to complete a Medicare application if he wishes to bill as EP and not cardiology.


Dolores CCC, CPC


----------

